# Weed Wacker Shoulder Strap



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... Hook both ends of the strap at the rear most attachment point,....


----------



## l008com (Mar 7, 2015)

So I tried this and it helped a little. But even with both ends of the strap moved as close to the engine as possible, the engine end still weighs far more than the rest, and you still end up needing to hold engine up the whole time you're using it, and at a super awkward, semi-behind-you angle. I wish I had some more research before I spend $200 on this damn thing. 

Any other ideas? It seems like the entire motor is covered in one kind of plastic moulding or another, I don't see anything or anywhere I could hook the end of the strap. Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It's late and I've got to go watch Fraizer Re-Runs, but in the morning about daylight I'll show you how to make an attachment point in close proximity to the front of the engine. We've gotta get this big feller under control.


----------



## l008com (Mar 7, 2015)

I am baffled why this thing doesn't already have a nice little loop there, something you could use for a shoulder strap, AND something you could hang it by. I have to balance the thing on this huge flat hooks to store the stupid thing. The longer I own this thing, the less impressed I am by it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The manufacturers seem to have no time to determine what we actually need so in instances like this we must improvise because the other brands will probably be no better or even possibly worse.

I've attempted to picture an explanation of how I would experiment with the position of the shoulder strap connections for better balance. Once that is established possibly you'll want to improvise a more up town method of connection IDK.

The cordage is doubled back on the end with a half hitch to form the hook loop then tied to the weed whacker wherever you like with a clove hitch knot. For the front attachment location, the cord can be tied anywhere you like along the shaft for balance with the clove hitch .

Just experiment and I'm betting you'll find a way to like it better and who knows Troy Bilt may see yours and want to hire you as a engineering consultant.


----------



## l008com (Mar 7, 2015)

The problem is that theres nothing to connect to on mine. Both ends of the strap (though in the picture only one) are as far up the pole as they can go, and its still way off balance. Beyond that, there's handle, then there's engine covered in plastic. Theres just no place else to put it. If I could, I'd just hook one end of the strap right to the rear of the motor, then move the other end around if it was too off balance in the other direction, and that would be nice and easy. But I cna't see any way to do that.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Can you not do what I did and put it on the black portion at the front of the engine rather than out in front of the throttle lever?


----------



## l008com (Mar 7, 2015)

There's nothing to tie on to. It's just an angled black piece of plastic, the rope would just slide on to the handle. Unless that piece can be removed, then I'd have something to clamp on to. But im not sure if it can, ill have to poke around next time I use it.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

You'll never know the holding power of a clove hitch unless you try it, but being you've made up your mind it won't work, consider a large diameter black " O " from the automotive store and a cinch knot.


----------



## l008com (Mar 7, 2015)

I've come up with the easiest solution. I just stopped using the shoulder strap. It's significantly less arm strain to just hold the tool directly, than to try to hold it on the way off balance shoulder strap. At some point, I might try to take off some bezeling and see if I can get to something solid in there to clamp to. But ultimately, even putting one end of the strap right behind the handle won't be good enough, it will still be way off balance. One end HAS to be connected to the BACK of this thing. It's the only way to get the shoulder strap to be balanced properly, AND to have the handle in the right position relative to your body, that you don't have the power arm behind you to use this thing.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I don't have one to play with but here is an option and I'll exaggerate to make the description easier. Take a 3' piece of ¾" plywood 12" in width.

Cut the top away at the front leaving two places where straps can be attached ahead of the trigger as far forward as needed.

Cut the top rear away so what remains curves under the motor and up behind it to provide a read attachment point.

Make one out of cardboard to get the dimensions right and then decide if plywood would be the best or a piece of Aluminum or other, but once the rear attachment is behind the motor I think you will find a more comfortable point.

Note, my description sounds more complicated than what is needed and there should be an easy way to accomplish this. Once it works you can make and sell more of them.

Bud


----------

